# Air Show Photos.



## Strike (7 Dec 2007)

http://home.comcast.net/~bzee1a/

Can you spot the BS photos?


----------



## futuresoldier (7 Dec 2007)

I smell photoshop...


----------



## Bandit1 (7 Dec 2007)

Can you tell me which ones you think are shopped?

Bandit


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Dec 2007)

I think it's the "High Speed Sneak Past" series of shots (flying under the Golden Gate Bridge).
But then again, I could be wrong......it's been know to happen......A LOT!!!!  ;D


----------



## Bandit1 (7 Dec 2007)

Have a gander at this video - the pics are real.  Just watch pass #3 and you'll know...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7rAUu8djZ4


----------



## aesop081 (7 Dec 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> (flying under the Golden Gate Bridge).



The're not actualy flying under the bridge.


----------



## Bandit1 (7 Dec 2007)

After seeing that clip...does it really matter??   

Bandit


----------



## Bandit1 (7 Dec 2007)

And if you're in a boat a little closer and weren't expecting it, here's another shot.... ;D  Man, I can't wait until next year.... 

Oops - fogot the link..lol  

Oops - they WERE expecting it...lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRGacDGUGtE

Bandit


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The're not actualy flying under the bridge.



It looks like it, in the first picture.

Looks like my guess has been shot to heck.  Anybody else?  Strike, are you going to say which ones are faked?


----------



## aesop081 (7 Dec 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Well, it looks like it, in this picture.



Look at the video and look at the aircraft's flight path. You see the aircraft coming over from the left of the bridge -over land - and going into a descending right turn until low over the water. When the still Photo was taken, it does make it look like the aircraft flew under the bridge but it did not.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Dec 2007)

Oh, I believe you!  What do I know about planes?  ???
 I'll have to wait until I get home to see the video.  Can't get YouTube at work.....


----------



## Bandit1 (7 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator - Agreed.    

PMedMoe - make sure you have your speakers turned on...

Bandit


----------



## Strike (7 Dec 2007)

I have no idea which are fake, but the ones of the trans-sonic are a little suspect.  Flying over water, hitting the sound barrier, I would expect the disc to be much bigger, with spray as the disc (cone, whatever) hits the water.  Every other video and pic I've seen of such an event has had a large disc and water displacement where they meet.  You'd think an aircraft flying 25 feet over the water would have the same when they reach barrier speeds.  Gotta be some fast air-type somewhere around here that can set me straight.


----------



## fbr2o75 (7 Dec 2007)

I could be way off base, but when I look at the pictures of the air craft flying 20' overhead, the people on the boats don't seem to be very interested. I would think that it would cause quite a stir, but no one is even looking at the air craft.


----------



## Bandit1 (7 Dec 2007)

Strike said:
			
		

> I have no idea which are fake, but the ones of the trans-sonic are a little suspect.  Flying over water, hitting the sound barrier, I would expect the disc to be much bigger, with spray as the disc (cone, whatever) hits the water.  Every other video and pic I've seen of such an event has had a large disc and water displacement where they meet.  You'd think an aircraft flying 25 feet over the water would have the same when they reach barrier speeds.  Gotta be some fast air-type somewhere around here that can set me straight.



They are actually travelling just below the speed of sound - at about 0.99 or so.  The disc that you actually see in the first couple of passes is actually condensation (or "vapes") whic are a result of the condensation in the air at that point.  The bigger the vapes, the greater the amount of condensation that is in the air.  The shock wave forming around the plane is visible if you look hard enough, but its presence can be seen if you look at the water directly underneath the Hornet as it travels.  The wake or water dispersement can be seen as the Hornet travels close to the water.  This can be confirmed when you take into consideration that a Hornet is about 56 feet in length, and compare the distance to the water against the length of the aircraft.  Now, the photographer / videographers camera plays a little trick as far as visual distortion goes, as the plane was actually at about 20ft during this sneak pass.  

If you look at this link, you'll see a video of a Tomcat going supersonic at carrier deck level, which is about 100ft off the water.  There is no water dispersion but there is a shock wave apparant if you look closely enough at the time the plane passes in front of you.  Hope this explanation helps.

Tomcat Supersonic Carrier Pass

fbr2075 - it's actually a sneak pass.  There is a 4 ship in a diamond at the far side of the airshow stage which is what most people were paying attention to.  Here's a clip of the sneak pass at NAS Pensacola.  You'll see the spectators looking to the right.  The commentary kind of takes away from it, but you'll see what the shock effect is supposed to be like.

NAS Pensacola Sneak Pass

Bandit


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Dec 2007)

Bandit1 said:
			
		

> PMedMoe - make sure you have your speakers turned on...



Just checked it out, speakers on.  Cool!!  8)


----------



## Signalman150 (7 Dec 2007)

Hmmm, presuming the photos are real--which the UTube footage seems to confirm--my only comment is the pilot is nutz.  It looks wunnerful, and I wish I'd been there to see it, but a bird strike at that speed, at that altitude and in that location would be absolutely catastrophic. If you think there's a little "sour-grapes" to this, (i.e. I wish I'd been in that Hornet), you're probably right.

I've been looking on the net recently for an old photo of a Mosquito bomber flying under the arch of the Eiffel Tower, but haven't been able to find it.  Anyone else here know the photo I'm talking about?


----------



## Sf2 (7 Dec 2007)

If they are real (which I believe they are) - then that is one hell of a photographer.


----------



## inferno (7 Dec 2007)

Theres a picture of a Mosquito flying under the Eiffel Tower at the 19Wing Comox Museum.

Might have been a different aircraft. I remember it having only one engine.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Dec 2007)

inferno said:
			
		

> Theres a picture of a Mosquito flying under the Eiffel Tower at the 19Wing Comox Museum.
> 
> Might have been a different aircraft. I remember it having only one engine.



If it has only one engine, that means it is not a Mosquito.

http://www.world-war-2-planes.com/images/mosquito_full.jpg


----------



## Strike (10 Dec 2007)

> They are actually travelling just below the speed of sound - at about 0.99 or so.  The disc that you actually see in the first couple of passes is actually condensation (or "vapes") whic are a result of the condensation in the air at that point.  The bigger the vapes, the greater the amount of condensation that is in the air.  The shock wave forming around the plane is visible if you look hard enough, but its presence can be seen if you look at the water directly underneath the Hornet as it travels.



The condensation (Please don't use vapour in this example, as one might think wrongly that you are talking about vapour trails, which are caused by the change in temp from the engine exhaust.) is caused by a change in pressure in the air (PV=nRT suddenly comes to mind...argh, what you remember from university) directly in that point.  This is caused by the shock wave.  Not unlike the condensation one would see over the wings of an aircraft after they do a quick turn.

As for the Tomcat pass, if you go frame by frame, you will see a dispersion of the water as the plane hits mach 1.0 (or close to   ).

Wether real or not, you'd never see them pulling something like that at an airshow in Canada.  Slightly illegal.


----------



## Bandit1 (10 Dec 2007)

I yield to your University know how...

As for whether they'd pull it at an airshow up here, they did last year in Quebec City.  The Thunderbirds as well put in a sneak pass in their show, and I've been there (here in Toronto) when they perform it as well...fun stuff... 

Bandit


----------



## Strike (10 Dec 2007)

Ah, but I'm sure that they had a much more stringent stand-off area in which they carried out the sneak pass, and not in the middle of a flotilla of boats, otherwise the Coast Guard, Transport Canada and Nav Canada might have had something to say about it.


----------



## Bandit1 (10 Dec 2007)

Blue Angels used the static runway, so the pass looked almost identical to the one in the video titled NAS Pensacola found earlier on in this thread.  The Thunderbirds sneak pass here in Toronto was about 50 ft out and about 75 feet up...and was such a surprise to so many that they jumped, screamed, etc, but those of us who knew it as coming responded with the like of..."F'ing cool!"

Bandit


----------



## aesop081 (10 Dec 2007)

As long as the energy from the aircraft is directed away from the crowd by the time its gets to the 1500 foot line..........


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Dec 2007)

Strike said:
			
		

> PV=nRT suddenly comes to mind...argh, what you remember from university



I got to learn that without university!  ;D


----------



## geo (10 Dec 2007)

inferno said:
			
		

> Theres a picture of a Mosquito flying under the Eiffel Tower at the 19Wing Comox Museum.
> 
> Might have been a different aircraft. I remember it having only one engine.



Single engined aircraft flying under / inside the Eiffel Tower.... methinks the Mosquito he's talking about is a Tiger Moth


----------



## Signalman150 (10 Dec 2007)

Nope, nope, nope, and nope.  The pic I'm talking about--the one of an aircraft flying under the Eiffel Tower-- is definitely a Mosquito. It was a fuzzy black and white photo, but the almost perfectly cylindrical fuselage and the great-honking engine nacelles are unmistakable. I'll have to dig around in my old magazines ( a job not unlike cleaning out the Aegean Stables, only cleaner and less noisome) and see if I can find it.


----------

